# Jazzing up tins of tuna



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

I have been using these for the last couple of months and they make a real difference to the boring dry tuna.

They are sachets of dry herb mixes in different flavours. They are Morrison's own brand and are normally with the tins of tuna. Just sprinkle a bit over and mix in with either light mayo or cottage cheese.

Magic!


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you know if any other supermarkets do these? There isn't a Morrisons near me.


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Tombo said:


> Do you know if any other supermarkets do these? There isn't a Morrisons near me.


No i don't mate. So far I have tried lemon and black pepper, roasted red pepper and hoi sin and ginger. All G2G.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

cheers mate for the tip, will have a mosey the next time i'm there


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

They also do Jalapeno and Lime. A sachet is about 39p but will do at least five tins of tuna.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

what i do when im home is get some greek yoghurt chop some onion and cucumber fine, add some coriander and a tablesoon of olive oil mix really well then add 2 tins of tuna..eat it with toasted wholemeal bread you'll rep me if you try it trust me


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

branston pickle or apply chottney and cheese actually makes it eatable


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Afghan said:


> what i do when im home is get some greek yoghurt chop some onion and cucumber fine, add some coriander and a tablesoon of olive oil mix really well then add 2 tins of tuna..eat it with toasted wholemeal bread you'll rep me if you try it trust me


Now that sounds immense, im looking for a new meal for when i get home at 9pm, this is the one i reckon.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i grate about 25 grams of cheese, chopped red oinion , little bit of mayo, and a bit of lazy chilli or chilli powder.. mix together and either have it on toast or in a sarnie.. or even on its own.. bloody lovely !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Aye ive had a few of them packet things, really nice.

My fav so far, tin of tuna, chopped red onion, chopped cucumber, bit of low fat garlic mayo, all mixed up, put into a toasted wholemeal pita bread. Bang on they are!


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Also thai sweet chilli. Tuna cheese melts on whole meal with low fat cheese is awesome with these buggers.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i get all the tins of tuna in my cupboards, throw them in the bin, then stick a steak on the pan


----------

